# Fly tying thread



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Let's see your favorite flies that you have tied yourself..hears mine..
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Epoxy shrimp


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Epoxy spoon with single lead wire tied to the bottom of the shank towards the bend to help it ride hook up and tail down. Have yet to see if it works.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

My go to. Similar to a clouser with a rattle/milar tube belly. I have started putting eyes on them but don't have any pictures. I think this is my first one. It's what I toss 80% of the time when I carry the fly rod.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

That shrimp it's awesome..I'm going to buy rattles tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*Rattle flies*

Sequoia,
That rattle fly is great. I tie and fish the same fly most of the time. Only different colors. I like pink over silver and red over gold. 
Where did you get that milar tube? Never seen the green and black tube before. Looks great.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

bugchunker said:


> Sequoia,
> Where did you get that milar tube? Never seen the green and black tube before. Looks great.


Most likely anglers edge by the galleria. I end up buying something every time I walk in that place. It's a great place for beginners like me. I have had a few short casting lessons in their parking lot and the lady that ties their flies is awesome and has been more than willing to share tips and show me how to correct issues I may be having.


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

With eyes


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> With eyes


Do you make that off of a website or is it your own pattern?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoia (Jan 8, 2006)

Google or YouTube rattle rouser.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> Google or YouTube rattle rouser.


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

just finished a deceiver

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of my most recents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Trapp said:


> Here are a couple of my most recents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


It's that black and yellow chinell? (sorry if I misspelled it)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I like my hook facing down...any idea what fly this could be..I just tied it from my imagination









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

That's nothing more than a upside down clouser minnow....fyi less is more espically with that pattern.


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

redkiller99 said:


> It's that black and yellow chinell? (sorry if I misspelled it)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Yes it is and I used ostrich in place of marabou.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pretty proud of this one!























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Another one









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Crab fly














sorry...not the best lighting..made with ep fibers and craft fur

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

redkiller99 said:


> Crab fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna call it the "redfish toad"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nicely done killa


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good looking flies - now just need to put them through the test!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Saved some feathers from a few pintails I shot this season here are a few experimental flies using them .








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Some ep baitfish with no practice on the whites to some on the green back with glow they are so much fun to tie.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Other ep picture


----------



## EclecticRednek (Feb 3, 2014)

Just started tying in January after receiving a vice as a gift, I am HOOKED!


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll play


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm computer illiterate, because I cannot seem to attach more than one image at a time


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

another


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

The tuna was caught in Costa Rica off of the ****** Honeymoon. One hell of a fight on a 10wt!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice looking flies scooter3!! Those look like they could be deadly on the flats!!


----------



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

*Ty 1 ON*

Fine looking flies and good looking young man. Keep up the awesome work


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

and some more..


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotcha!

skunked


----------

